# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE

## limjohan

DITUNGGU YA..... :First:

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

mantap ne Koi Palace  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## jovie

Wuidih... mantabbbb.. sukses om lim...

----------


## lankz

Waahh.. Banjir KC nich..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Buruan om lim ,biar tambah rame ni kcnya

----------


## ivanau

wah pusing om kc dimana-mana :Doh:

----------


## limjohan

> wah pusing om kc dimana-mana


GARANSI FEMALE loooooooh om. :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Ady

Ini ikan yg baru dtg juga om lj ?

----------


## herrydragon

Lanjotttttt  :Smash:  :Smash: , Agent 009 beraksi lagi  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Waahh.. Banjir KC nich..


bener om...

ampe pusing sy....
milih yg mana ya....

----------


## rvidella

sensasionaaaaaal ......  :Photo:

----------


## tosailover

Ditunggu penampakannya

----------


## suryaman

agen 009 ada tugas rahasia di timur tengah om herry...........

----------


## oasis

Langsung aja om lj tampilkan trus inget ya regulasinya sing paten, hehe

----------


## limjohan

> sensasionaaaaaal ......



 :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## limjohan

> Langsung aja om lj tampilkan trus inget ya regulasinya sing paten, hehe



pasti om :Smash:

----------


## limjohan

:Smash:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Lho kok baru 1 ekor ....

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

> Lho kok baru 1 ekor ....


Iy oom,1ekor biar rebutannya Lbh seru,Lbh berdarah2dr kmrn.  :Kev:   Sy si cuma penonton Setia  :Whoo:

----------


## dalozt

Waaaaah mancing ni om Lim nya.. Bikin penasaran.. Cakep bgt tapi ikannya

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Lho kok baru 1 ekor ....


pemanasan dulu.....

siap siap....

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

:Boink:  :Whistle:

----------


## epoe

> Lanjotttttt , Agent 009 beraksi lagi


hahahahaha ..................................................  .............. :Baby:  Om Suryaman

----------


## epoe

> 


_Ini bukan terbaik ..................percayalah ..................................................  ...............No.5 lebih baik, saya bid Rp. 1,5jt Om LJ._

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om suryaman udah siap beraksi lagi......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> hahahahaha ..................................................  .............. Om Suryaman


Hahaha   double agent 009

----------


## owi

Waaduh ochiba menggoda hati

----------


## jovie

> _Ini bukan terbaik ..................percayalah ..................................................  ...............No.5 lebih baik, saya bid Rp. 1,5jt Om LJ._


wahhh... om Epoe.. terawangannya mantabbb..

----------


## david_pupu

wai KC lagi banyak banget ya

----------


## limjohan

> _Ini bukan terbaik ..................percayalah ..................................................  ...............No.5 lebih baik, saya bid Rp. 1,5jt Om LJ._


om EP agent 0077 RFS   :Violin:  :Violin:  :Heh:  :Heh:

----------


## david_pupu

om kan guarantee pasti female, kalau jalannya kesamping itu masuknya apa female atau male ? wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## owi

Waduh kalo bisa pake cc lebih menarik lagi nih.... apalagi bisa cicilan xixixixi

----------


## hendrawb

> Waduh kalo bisa pake cc lebih menarik lagi nih.... apalagi bisa cicilan xixixixi


 :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo: ....... saya setuju dengan Om Owi ...........  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo: 

tepatnya cicilan 0% 24 bulan

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> ....... saya setuju dengan Om Owi ........... 
> 
> tepatnya cicilan 0% 24 bulan


bisa dcicil ya?,, wah , enak banget..
cicilan perbulan 500rb.....   option ?

he he...

----------


## epoe

_Ok Kalau ngga mau, saya borong semua ya ._.................... pake harga minimum. :Lock1: 
Hadiahnya buat saya, *2 buah Motor Fino Yamaha*  :Cool2: ................. dan *segudang sponsor lagi, ada pakan, ada berlibur ke Bali*, termasuk *berlibur ke Jepang 2 orang.* :Welcome: 
Siap ya ...... Tit....tit. tit. :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

> om EP agent 0077 RFS


ati-ati lho ......................... :Cell:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> _Ok Kalau ngga mau, saya borong semua ya ._.................... pake harga minimum.
> Hadiahnya buat saya, *2 buah Motor Fino Yamaha* ................. dan *segudang sponsor lagi, ada pakan, ada berlibur ke Bali*, termasuk *berlibur ke Jepang 2 orang.*
> Siap ya ...... Tit....tit. tit.


bagi 1 ,,,  om epoe....

----------


## epoe

> bagi 1 ,,,  om epoe....


_Ok Om Stanley,_
Apa saya diberikan ama Om Stanley .......................... :Smow:

----------


## epoe

Tombo kepingin ........................ :Mad2:

----------


## owi

> Tombo kepingin ........................


wah si om udah dapet bocorannya

----------


## epoe

_kalau ini gimana ? ...................
_

----------


## hendrawb

> _kalau ini gimana ? ...................
> _





> Tombo kepingin ........................


 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  Om Epoe, ini kan KC tetangga ...... di bulan Maret 2014     :Ranger:  :Ranger:  :Ranger:

----------


## Jojoman

> _kalau ini gimana ? ...................
> _


yg ginrin ga ada om epoe?
ato yg semi bozu?

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE

Farm : Seijurou (19 pcs)
Size : +- 30cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES

Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 

PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015

Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.

Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.

Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,
Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 21:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.

Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


   


   


   


   


  


OC-1
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-2
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-3
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-4
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-5
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-6
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-7
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-8
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-9
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-11
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-12
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-13
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-14
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-15
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-16
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-17
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-18
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-19
 EP
 1,500,000


OC-20
 EP
 1,500,000







Total

 28,500,000







GC

 1,425,000


RGC

 855,000


Juara 3

 570,000







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## hendrawb

Rp. 1.600.000

----------


## hendrawb

Rp. 1.600.000

----------


## hendrawb

Rp. 1.600.000

----------


## hendrawb

Rp. 1.600.000

----------


## epoe

> Rp. 1.600.000


Pinter milihnya Om HendrawB,
 :Cool2:

----------


## epoe

> yg ginrin ga ada om epoe?
> ato yg semi bozu?


Yang No.7 ......................... Om Jojoman, ini bagus ......... :Nono:

----------


## bodil

wuuiiiih... another KC trussss... :Cheer2: 
MUANTAAAAAPPPP Om LJ... :Target: 

Liat pundak ikannya keker2 smua niy 
bone nya gede... mungkin bisa jumbo ya ?  :Pizza:  :Pizza:  :Preggers: 
ckckckckc... :Bowl:  :Bounce:  :Music: 
Female pula + sertifikat

LUANJUUTTTT Om-Om... :Bump2:  :Bump2:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> wuuiiiih... another KC trussss...
> MUANTAAAAAPPPP Om LJ...
> 
> Liat pundak ikannya keker2 smua niy 
> bone nya gede... mungkin bisa jumbo ya ? 
> ckckckckc...
> Female pula + sertifikat
> 
> LUANJUUTTTT Om-Om...


kira kira yg mana ya?

----------


## hendrawb

> Pinter milihnya Om HendrawB,


Ya kan banyak belajar dari Om Epoe..... :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 

Mudah-mudahan tidak ada yang bid.... hehehee... limited fund...

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 EP
 1,600


OC-2
 EP
 1,500


OC-3
 EP
 1,500


OC-4
 EP
 1,500


OC-5
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-6
 EP
 1,500


OC-7
 EP
 1,500


OC-8
 EP
 1,500


OC-9
 EP
 1,500


OC-11
 EP
 1,500


OC-12
 EP
 1,500


OC-13
 EP
 1,500


OC-14
 EP
 1,500


OC-15
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-16
 EP
 1,500


OC-17
 EP
 1,500


OC-18
 EP
 1,500


OC-19
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-20
 hendrawb
 1,600







Total

 29,000







GC

 1,450


RGC

 870


Juara 3

 580







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## bodil

> kira kira yg mana ya?


kalo aku sukanya no : 20 ; 19 ; 14 ; 4 ; 1 ; 2

hehehehe... namanya juga suka Om Stanley... 
 :Peace:

----------


## rvidella

cantik cantik ya

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Maaf om no 19 : 1.7 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Sisanya udah di bid om epoe .....?

----------


## agusta_17

ochiba nomer 4...1600

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 koipalace
 1,600


OC-2
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-3
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-4
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-5
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-6
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-7
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-8
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-9
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-11
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-12
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-15
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-16
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-17
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 bobbyaswin
 1,700


OC-20
 hendrawb
 1,600







Total

 29,100







GC

 1,455


RGC

 873


Juara 3

 582







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## agusta_17

ochiba 19 juga...1800

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No19 : 2 jt

----------


## owi

DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 21:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.
om mau tanya last bid jam 21 atau 22

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE


Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES


Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 


PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015


Hadiah:
ïGC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
ïRGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
ïJuara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.


Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*


Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.


Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## hendrawb

> Maaf om no 19 : 1.7 jt



yah Om  Bobby.......... pemanasan mestinya yang masih tertulis KoiPalace... hehehehee :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## limjohan

> DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 21:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.
> om mau tanya last bid jam 21 atau 22



jam 22 yg bener om. terima kasih. sudah dibetulkan
 :Clap2:

----------


## hero

No.12: 1,6jt

----------


## rtangguh

no 19 2,5jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 koipalace
 1,600


OC-2
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-3
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-4
 agusta
 1,600


OC-5
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-6
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-7
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-8
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-9
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-11
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-12
 hero
 1,600


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-15
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-16
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-17
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 rtangguh
 2,500


OC-20
 hendrawb
 1,600







Total

 30,100







GC

 1,505


RGC

 903


Juara 3

 602







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah....ketemu r tangguh lagi nih .....

----------


## owi

> jam 22 yg bener om. terima kasih. sudah dibetulkan


thank you om.... daripada lieur tunggu tanggal 29  aza

----------


## limjohan

> thank you om.... daripada lieur tunggu tanggal 29  aza


kok om ga pernah dapat sih ? di bid dong om...... :Ranger:

----------


## herrydragon

> kok om ga pernah dapat sih ? di bid dong om......


Di bungkus aja  :Yo:

----------


## 9KOI

No 1,2,6,8,12 @1,7jt om

----------


## limjohan

> No 1,2,6,8,12 @1,7jt om




 :Welcome:  Thanks om.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 9koi
 1,700


OC-2
 9koi
 1,700


OC-3
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-4
 agusta
 1,600


OC-5
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-11
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-12
 9koi
 1,700


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-15
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-16
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-17
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 rtangguh
 2,500


OC-20
 hendrawb
 1,600







Total

 30,900







GC

 1,545


RGC

 927


Juara 3

 618







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## herrydragon

16, 1500...

----------


## herrydragon

5, 1700...

----------


## mario85

no 20 1.7jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Maaf om ganti haluan nih no 20: 1,8 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 16 Rp 1.6

----------


## b0rn2killll

No 1 dan 19 @ 4jt

----------


## hero

> No 1,2,6,8,12 @1,7jt om


Bagi 1 ya om, no.12: 1,8 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

:Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: Mantap om born ........

----------


## hendrawb

No. 20 Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> kalo aku sukanya no : 20 ; 19 ; 14 ; 4 ; 1 ; 2
> 
> hehehehe... 
> namanya juga suka Om Stanley...





option to bid.....

----------


## limjohan

Ochiba female ini KC terakhir dalam musim ini ya om.
Ochiba JT tahun lalu di kolam saya sudah 60 cm..... :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Drum:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 9koi
 1,700


OC-3
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-4
 agusta
 1,600


OC-5
 hd
 1,700


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-11
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-12
 9koi
 1,800


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-15
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-16
 hxsutanto
 1,600


OC-17
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hendwb
 2,000







Total

 35,400







GC

 1,770


RGC

 1,062


Juara 3

 708







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## herrydragon

16, 1700....

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

No 2 1.8
No 11 1.6

----------


## dedigouw

OC 7. Rp 1,5jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 revata
 1,800


OC-3
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-4
 agusta
 1,600


OC-5
 hd
 1,700


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 dedigouw
 1,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-11
 revata
 1,600


OC-12
 9koi
 1,800


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-15
 hendrawb
 1,600


OC-16
 hd
 1,700


OC-17
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hendwb
 2,000







Total

 35,700







GC

 1,785


RGC

 1,071


Juara 3

 714







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE

Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES

Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 

PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015

Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.

Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.

Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.

Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## amazing

maaf om Agusta, Rp 1,7

----------


## amazing

Rp 1,5

----------


## epoe

*Masa ngga laku ini ? ..........................* :Tape2:

----------


## epoe

_ya udah ambil No. OC - 9 dan 17 aja ..................................._ :Pray2:  moga2 dapet ..................

----------


## epoe

_ya udah ambil No. OC - 9 dan 17 aja ..................................._ :Pray2:  moga2 dapet ......1,5jt satunya.

----------


## epoe

_Tawar    ya Om LJ :_

OC-2
epoe
1,900

OC-5
epoe
1,800

OC-7
epoe
1,600

OC-12
epoe
1,900

OC-15
epoe
1,700

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> _Tawar    ya Om LJ :_
> 
> OC-2
> epoe
> 1,900
> 
> OC-5
> epoe
> 1,800
> ...


Mantap om epoe....

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

OC 3 : 1,5 jt
OC 15 : 2 jt

----------


## hero

No.4: 1,7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> _Tawar    ya Om LJ :_
> 
> OC-2
> epoe
> 1,900
> 
> OC-5
> epoe
> 1,800
> ...


Mantap om Ep  :Hail:

----------


## herrydragon

Oc5 1900..

----------


## limjohan

selamat pagi

----------


## amazing

> No.4: 1,7 jt


maaf om Hero, No. 4 sdh saya bid duluan 1,7  :Yo:  :Music:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 ep
 1,900


OC-3
 royalmerapi
 1,500


OC-4
 amazing
 1,700


OC-5
 hd
 1,900


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 ep
 1,600


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 ep
 1,500


OC-11
 revata
 1,600


OC-12
 ep
 1,900


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 amazing
 1,500


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 2,000


OC-16
 hd
 1,700


OC-17
 ep
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hendwb
 2,000







Total

 36,700







GC

 1,835


RGC

 1,101


Juara 3

 734







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE

Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES

Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 

PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015

Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.

Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*

Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.

Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## agusta_17

ochiba 4....1800

----------


## f4is4l

No. 2 @ 2,5 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up..,,,,

----------


## hero

> maaf om Hero, No. 4 sdh saya bid duluan 1,7


Silahkan dilanjut om amazing, sy mau jd kutu loncat dulu...

----------


## hero

Permisi minta 1 om epoe, no.12: 2 jt

----------


## tomahawk

No 16: 1,8

----------


## herrydragon

> Silahkan dilanjut om amazing, sy mau jd kutu loncat dulu...


Hahahah.. Om Rambo loncat2 akhirnya kesasaran utama juga... Eh om Hero  :Peace:  :Yo:

----------


## hero

> Hahahah.. Om Rambo loncat2 akhirnya kesasaran utama juga... Eh om Hero


Partisipasi om nogo, biar rame nih...mumpung lg nganggur

----------


## herrydragon

> Partisipasi om nogo, biar rame nih...mumpung lg nganggur


Ngga liburan om?

----------


## andrywid

oc2 2.600.000

----------


## hero

> Ngga liburan om?


Libur....tp di rmh saja sambil liat2 perkembangan ikan koi...,sejak piara koi jd males keluar lho om nogo...

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Libur....tp di rmh saja sambil liat2 perkembangan ikan koi...,sejak piara koi jd males keluar lho om nogo...


Wah ..... sama om hero ....malah irit nggak jajan diluar

----------


## hero

> Wah ..... sama om hero ....malah irit nggak jajan diluar


Salam kenal om bob, kalau urusan makan sih msh tetap om bob, tp trus lgs balik rumah lagi....nongkrong tepi kolam...he..he...nyonya jd bingung....???

----------


## limjohan

asikkkk liburan dirumah.....

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 andrwid
 2,600


OC-3
 royalmerapi
 1,500


OC-4
 agusta
 1,800


OC-5
 hd
 1,900


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 ep
 1,600


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 ep
 1,500


OC-11
 revata
 1,600


OC-12
 ep
 2,000


OC-13
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-14
 amazing
 1,500


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 2,000


OC-16
 tomahawk
 1,800


OC-17
 ep
 1,500


OC-18
 koipalace
 1,500


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hendwb
 2,000







Total

 37,700







GC

 1,885


RGC

 1,131


Juara 3

 754







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## herrydragon

> Libur....tp di rmh saja sambil liat2 perkembangan ikan koi...,sejak piara koi jd males keluar lho om nogo...


Iya om Rambo... Semangat perginya kalo ada koi show aja atau acara di dealer  :Rockon:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wah ..... sama om hero ....malah irit nggak jajan diluar


Ngga jajan tapi bikin kolam... Hahahahaha

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Salam kenal om bob, kalau urusan makan sih msh tetap om bob, tp trus lgs balik rumah lagi....nongkrong tepi kolam...he..he...nyonya jd bingung....???


nongkrong pinggir kolam....  
sambil mainin hp, tune in di koi-s.org

lupa segala-galanya.....


hw he he....   
kok sama ya???

----------


## elvin

Elvin :0c-3(1600)
Oc-13 (1600),oc-14 (1600).oc-17(1600).0c-18 (1600)

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Ngga jajan tapi bikin kolam... Hahahahaha


Bisa hunting koi lagi ke jogja ya om herry ....

----------


## qulistop

No.7 n 11 @1700
Thx

----------


## limjohan

:Hungry: 

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 andrwid
 2,600


OC-3
 elvin
 1,600


OC-4
 agusta
 1,800


OC-5
 hd
 1,900


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 ep
 1,500


OC-11
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-12
 ep
 2,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 2,000


OC-16
 tomahawk
 1,800


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hendwb
 2,000







Total

 38,400







GC

 1,920


RGC

 1,152


Juara 3

 768







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 andrwid
 2,600


OC-3
 elvin
 1,600


OC-4
 agusta
 1,800


OC-5
 hd
 1,900


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 ep
 1,500


OC-11
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-12
 ep
 2,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 2,000


OC-16
 tomahawk
 1,800


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hendwb
 2,000







Total

 38,400







GC

 1,920


RGC

 1,152


Juara 3

 768







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## hero

no.4: 1,9 jt

----------


## bodil

:Party:   :Hungry:   :Party: 

Ceritanyaa liburan sambil menghayal.... :Smash: 
om-om yang ikutan KC om LJ, dapat lucky draw dari KC Sekiguchi benizakura & ochiba seijurou... :Tea: 

WHEEEEWWW... Indaaahh beneerrr...  :Cheer2:  :Humble:  :Cheer2: 
Keureeeeennnn om LJ...  :Hail: 

monggo di lanjut Oooommmm.....  :Bump2:  :Bump2: 

 :Peace:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Salam kenal om bob, kalau urusan makan sih msh tetap om bob, tp trus lgs balik rumah lagi....nongkrong tepi kolam...he..he...nyonya jd bingung....???


Salam kenal juga om hero....

----------


## herrydragon

Oc16 2000.

----------


## hendrawb

No.5 Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## amazing

om Hero, ijinkan nubie untuk keep no 4 Rp 2 jt  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Tea:

----------


## hero

> om Hero, ijinkan nubie untuk keep no 4 Rp 2 jt


He...he...silahkan dilanjut om amazing, kita ya sama2 nubie nih...

----------


## amazing

> He...he...silahkan dilanjut om amazing, kita ya sama2 nubie nih...


wah, saya benar2 nubie. Kalau om Hero sich.. sudah level suhu..  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No.7 : 2 jt

----------


## agusta_17

ochiba 4......2100

----------


## Orion

No.11- 1.800
No.12- 2.100
No.15- 2.100

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.15 : 2,2 jt

----------


## epoe

_Highest Bid and its favourites :_ 

OC-9
ep
1,500

OC-3
elvin
1,600

OC-13
elvin
1,600

OC-14
elvin
1,600

OC-17
elvin
1,600

OC-18
elvin
1,600

OC-6
9koi
1,700

OC-7
quilstop
1,700

OC-8
9koi
1,700

OC-11
quilstop
1,700

OC-4
agusta
1,800

OC-16
tomahawk
1,800

OC-5
hd
1,900

OC-12
ep
2,000

OC-15
royalmerapi
2,000

OC-20
hendwb
2,000

OC-2
andrwid
2,600

OC-1
bornkill
4,000

OC-19
bornkill
4,000

----------


## 456

no.20: 2,100

----------


## epoe

_Highest Bid and its favourites :_ 

OC-9
ep
1,500

OC-3
elvin
1,600

OC-13
elvin
1,600

OC-14
elvin
1,600

OC-17
elvin
1,600

OC-18
elvin
1,600

OC-6
9koi
1,700

OC-7
t Royal Merapi
2,000

OC-8
9koi
1,700

OC-11
Orion
1,800

OC-4
agusta
2,100

OC-16
hd
2,000

OC-5
Hendrawan
2,000

OC-12
Orion
2,100

OC-15
royalmerapi
2,200

OC-20
456
2,100

OC-2
andrwid
2,600

OC-1
bornkill
4,000

OC-19
bornkill
4,000

----------


## epoe

_Highest Bid and its favourites :_ 




OC-9
ep
1,500

OC-3
elvin
1,600

OC-13
elvin
1,600

OC-14
elvin
1,600

OC-17
elvin
1,600

OC-18
elvin
1,600

OC-6
9koi
1,700

OC-8
9koi
1,700

OC-11
Orion
1,800

OC-7
royalmerapi
2,000

OC-16
hd
2,000

OC-5
Hendrawan
2,000

OC-4
agusta
2,100

OC-12
Orion
2,100

OC-20
456
2,100

OC-15
royalmerapi
2,200

OC-2
andrwid
2,600

OC-1
bornkill
4,000

OC-19
bornkill
4,000

----------


## epoe

*Yang ini, dilebihin 100rb ya Om LJ ........................................* Biar sewa Kolam Om LJ di Tm Safari.

----------


## herrydragon

Oc5 2200....

----------


## epoe

> Oc5 2200....


hehehe ....bagus kali Om HD  :Becky:

----------


## hero

No.12: 2,3 jt

----------


## owi

> *Yang ini, dilebihin 100rb ya Om LJ ........................................* Biar sewa Kolam Om LJ di Tm Safari.


mantap om epoe....

----------


## limjohan

> no.4: 1,9 jt

----------


## limjohan

> no.15 : 2,2 jt

----------


## limjohan

> *Yang ini, dilebihin 100rb ya Om LJ ........................................* Biar sewa Kolam Om LJ di Tm Safari.


 :Yo:  :Yo:  sehari feeding 5x ya,,,,haha

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 ep
 2,700


OC-3
 elvin
 1,600


OC-4
 agusta
 2,100


OC-5
 hd
 2,200


OC-6
 9koi
 1,700


OC-7
 ep
 2,100


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 ep
 1,500


OC-11
 orion
 1,800


OC-12
 hero
 2,300


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 ep
 2,300


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 ep
 2,200







Total

 40,600







GC

 2,030


RGC

 1,218


Juara 3

 812







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 










 :Pizza:

----------


## andrywid

Oc2 2.800.000

----------


## herrydragon

> hehehe ....bagus kali Om HD


Hampir sama semua om Ep  :Peace:

----------


## qulistop

No.11 1900
No.3 1700

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No.7 : 2,3 jt
No.15 :2,5 jt

----------


## suryaman

sundoro no.6     2000

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-2
 andrywid
 2,800


OC-3
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-4
 agusta
 2,100


OC-5
 hd
 2,200


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 2,300


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 ep
 1,500


OC-11
 quilstop
 1,900


OC-12
 hero
 2,300


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 2,500


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 ep
 2,200







Total

 41,600







GC

 2,080


RGC

 1,248


Juara 3

 832







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## skyline_15_14

oc - 9 : 1,6

----------


## majin91

> OC-1
>  bornkill
>  4,000
> 
> 
> OC-2
>  andrywid
>  2,800
> 
> ...


wah mantap ko Lim..Sunggu Transparan ^^..Sukses ko Lim ^^..sayang lom bisa ikutan KC T__T

----------


## viktor

no 7 = 2400

----------


## viktor

no 12 = 2400 ; no 5 = 2300 ; no 20 =2300 ; no 15 = 2600

----------


## viktor

no 1 = 4100

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.7 : 2,5 jt
no.15: 2,7 jt

----------


## viktor

no 7 = 2600

----------


## absolion

no. 5 2,5 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.7 : 3 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> no 12 = 2400 ; no 5 = 2300 ; no 20 =2300 ; no 15 = 2600


Mantap.....om victor , ngeborong lagi nih ....

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 andrywid
 2,800


OC-3
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-4
 agusta
 2,100


OC-5
 absolion
 2,500


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalm
 3,000


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 skyline
 1,600


OC-11
 quilstop
 1,900


OC-12
 viktor
 2,400


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalm
 2,700


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 viktor
 2,300







Total

 43,200







GC

 2,160


RGC

 1,296


Juara 3

 864







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Sam KOI

no 9 sam 1,7

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 andrywid
 2,800


OC-3
 quilstop
 1,700


OC-4
 agusta
 2,100


OC-5
 absolion
 2,500


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalm
 3,000


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 quilstop
 1,900


OC-12
 viktor
 2,400


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalm
 2,700


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 viktor
 2,300







Total

 43,300







GC

 2,165


RGC

 1,299


Juara 3

 866







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 







Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Sam KOI

oc 3 sam 1,8

----------


## tomahawk

No 7: 3,1 juta

----------


## hero

No.12: 2,5 jt

----------


## hendrawb

No. 5 Rp. 2.600.000

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE

Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES

Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 

PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015

Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.

Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*
Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.

Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 andrywid
 2,800


OC-3
 samkoi
 1,800


OC-4
 agusta
 2,100


OC-5
 hendrawb
 2,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 tomahawk
 3,100


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 quilstop
 1,900


OC-12
 hero
 2,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalm
 2,700


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 viktor
 2,300







Total

 43,700







GC

 2,185


RGC

 1,311


Juara 3

 874







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## owi

finish malam ini...

----------


## viktor

Permisi  NO 12 = 2600  dan  No 15 = 2800

----------


## jimmy 007

Permisi no.3: 1,9 jt

----------


## skyline_15_14

oc 11 - 2000

----------


## mitsui_showa

Salam kenal.
Numpang Bid 
no. 4... 2,2
n0. 5... 3,2

Thanks
Felix

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 andrywid
 2,800


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 mitsui
 2,200


OC-5
 mitsui
 3,200


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 tomahawk
 3,100


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 viktor
 2,600


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 viktor
 2,800


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 viktor
 2,300







Total

 44,800







GC

 2,240


RGC

 1,344


Juara 3

 896







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## mitsui_showa

sorry ko lim ...
saya salah ketik

seharusnya
no. 4... 2,2
n0. 7... 3,2

bukan nomor 5

thanks

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 andrywid
 2,800


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 mitsui
 2,200


OC-5
 hendawb
 2,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 mitsui
 3,200


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 viktor
 2,600


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 viktor
 2,800


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 viktor
 2,300







Total

 44,300







GC

 2,215


RGC

 1,329


Juara 3

 886







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## agusta_17

> sorry ko lim ...
> saya salah ketik
> 
> seharusnya
> no. 4... 2,2
> n0. 7... 3,2
> 
> bukan nomor 5
> 
> thanks


aduh ditimpa  :: 
ochiba 4...2300

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No.7 : 3,5 jt
No>15 : 3 jt

----------


## hero

No.2 : 2,9 jt

----------


## viktor

Asyiiik Tenan  he.....he....he.......Bisa Overload lagi nih.......

----------


## dedyhalim

wuihhhhh...seru nih lagi musim KC terus...
kalo semuanya ngikut, alamat musti bikin kolam baru nih :Cool2:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Lho ....ini om victor senior ya.....

----------


## hero

No. 20: 2,4 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 hendawb
 2,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 3,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 viktor
 2,600


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 elvin
 1,600


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 3,500


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hero
 2,400







Total

 45,600







GC

 2,280


RGC

 1,368


Juara 3

 912







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## 9KOI

Oc 14 1,7jt

----------


## tomahawk

No 7: 3,6 juta

----------


## limjohan

> Oc 14 1,7jt


wuihh si boz udh bisa akses internet, mantap lah. :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 hendawb
 2,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 tomahawk
 3,600


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 viktor
 2,600


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 9koi
 1,700


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 3,500


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hero
 2,400







Total

 45,800







GC

 2,290


RGC

 1,374


Juara 3

 916







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## viktor

> Lho ....ini om victor senior ya.....


 Waduh Kok Bisa Ketahuan Om Bob , ayo Om Bob Ikut Ngebid Biar Seru , Hitung2 Ngramein KC nya Om Lim .  Ikan Lu No 19 dan 20 sdh Ditimpa Orang Lho......

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ntar mantau aja dulu om ....

----------


## limjohan

> Ntar mantau aja dulu om ....



bbm nya matek om ?

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.7 : 4 jt

----------


## viktor

no 15 = 3600

----------


## viktor

no 5 = 2700

----------


## Hendro W

Oc-14  =  1800

----------


## tomahawk

Bo 7: 4,1 juta

----------


## hendrawb

No. 12  Rp. 2.700.000
...... Minta 1 ya Om Victor 
....... Peace. ......

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.7 : 4,5 jt
no.15 : 4 jt

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE


Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES


Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 


PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015


Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.


Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*


Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.


Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 viktor
 2,700


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,700


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,000


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hero
 2,400







Total

 47,500







GC

 2,375


RGC

 1,425


Juara 3

 950







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

yuk...yuk....female...female......masih murah banget..... :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## herrydragon

Halooooo met malam  :Ranger:

----------


## limjohan

> Halooooo met malam



udh makan bosbro ? :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## herrydragon

> udh makan bosbro ?


Belum bos bro.. Ini lagi mau jalan sama nyonya, cari tangga sekalian di Ace... Buat benah2 kolam

----------


## limjohan

> Belum bos bro.. Ini lagi mau jalan sama nyonya, cari tangga sekalian di Ace... Buat benah2 kolam



jangan lama lama ya.... :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Smash:

----------


## goensoe

No 16....2,1 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> jangan lama lama ya....


Hahahaha... Siap komandan bos bro, jam 21.00 stanby, closed 22.00 kan kalo crowded  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> No 16....2,1 jt


Halooo om bos bro Goen.. Panas ya Probolinggo  :Spy:

----------


## herrydragon

16, 2200...

----------


## hero

> No 16....2,1 jt


Malem om goen, bid dr bali ya...

----------


## herrydragon

> Malem om goen, bid dr bali ya...


Wah dibali om Goen... Pasti lari2 dipantai kuta nih  :Eyebrows:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 viktor
 2,700


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 samkoi
 1,700


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,700


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,200


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hero
 2,400







Total

 47,700







GC

 2,385


RGC

 1,431


Juara 3

 954







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 5 - 2,8 jt
OC 9 - 1,8 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 2,800


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,700


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,200


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hero
 2,400







Total

 47,900







GC

 2,395


RGC

 1,437


Juara 3

 958







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## herrydragon

20. 2500... Satu ya om Rambo  :Hug:

----------


## tomahawk

No 20: 2,5 juta

----------


## tomahawk

No 20: 2,6 juta

----------


## herrydragon

20, 2700...

----------


## epoe

> OC-1
>  viktor
>  4,100
> 
> 
> OC-2
>  hero
>  2,900
> 
> ...


*satu aja ngga ada yang dapat, cepet timpanya ....*...................................... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Renjiro

OC-16	 2,3jt 
Izin bro hd

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 2,800


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,700


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,200


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 48,200







GC

 2,410


RGC

 1,446


Juara 3

 964







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 jimmy007
 1,900


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 2,800


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,700


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 renjiro
 2,300


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 48,300







GC

 2,415


RGC

 1,449


Juara 3

 966







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

om ep kemana dimana kah dirimuuu ??

----------


## tomahawk

No 16: 2,4juta

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE


Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES


Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 


PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015


Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.


Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*


Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.


Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## tomahawk

No 5: 2,9juta

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 2 juta

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomahawk
 2,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 tomahawk
 2,900


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,700


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 tomahawk
 2,400


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 48,600







GC

 2,430


RGC

 1,458


Juara 3

 972







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## herrydragon

16 2500..,

----------


## suryaman

sorry om no;12.....2800

----------


## epoe

*Ini yang terjangkau*  :Popcorn: ..................................... mana yang dipilih ?  *Tapi kalau ambil ke Om LJ langsung, bisa ngga dapet Kc dan hadiahnya !  Hadiahnya Suly Resort ! ...... ambil ini sajalah ...........................hehehe. 
*

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomahawk
 2,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 tomahawk
 2,900


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 suryaman
 2,800


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,500


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 48,800







GC

 2,440


RGC

 1,464


Juara 3

 976







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## hendrawb

No. 12 Rp. 2.900.000

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomahawk
 2,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 tomahawk
 2,900


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 hendrawb
 2,900


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,500


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 48,900







GC

 2,445


RGC

 1,467


Juara 3

 978







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## suryaman

12..........3000

----------


## lankz

Permisi om.. Newbie ikutan yach.. 
OC 3 @ 2,1 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomahawk
 2,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 tomahawk
 2,900


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 suryaman
 3,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,500


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 49,000







GC

 2,450


RGC

 1,470


Juara 3

 980







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE


Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES


Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 


PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015


Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.


Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*


Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.


Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 lankz
 2,100


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 tomahawk
 2,900


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 9koi
 1,700


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 skyline
 2,000


OC-12
 suryaman
 3,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 hendro w
 1,800


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,500


OC-17
 elvin
 1,600


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 49,100







GC

 2,455


RGC

 1,473


Juara 3

 982







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 2,2 juta

----------


## epoe

_Om LJ,_ 
 :Yo: _masing-masing ditambahi 100rb, soalnya sudah lama update-nya ................................................_  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

Ini uk brp ya bos bro LJ

----------


## Renjiro

Oc-16	 2,6

----------


## herrydragon

> Ini uk brp ya bos bro LJ


Oh maap ngga teliti 30-35  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

16, 2700...

----------


## epoe

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois. :Tape: 
Untung gua liat, tutup Kamis jam 8 malam. :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## limjohan

> Ini uk brp ya bos bro LJ



+- 30cm bozbro

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 5 - 3 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
> Untung gua liat, tutup Kamis jam 8 malam.


Lho lupa kah om Ep?

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomahawak
 2,200


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 tomahawk
 2,900


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 suryaman
 3,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,700


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 49,800







GC

 2,490


RGC

 1,494


Juara 3

 996







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## epoe

*Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.
*



*Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.*

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100

OC-2
 hero
 2,900

OC-3
 tomahawak
 2,200

OC-4
 agusta
 2,300

OC-5
 cipta
 3,000

OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000

OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500

OC-8
 ep
 1,800

OC-9
 cipta
 1,800

OC-11
 ep
 2,100

OC-12
 suryaman
 3,000

OC-13
 elvin
 1,600

OC-14
 ep
 1,900

OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000

OC-16
 hd
 2,700

OC-17
 ep
 1,700

OC-18
 elvin
 1,600

OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000

OC-20
 hd
 2,700





Total

 49,900





GC

 2,495

RGC

 1,497

Juara 3

 998





Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae





Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.



 www.sulyresort.com 

Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.


Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## lankz

OC 5 @ 3,1 jt

----------


## mitsui_showa

12 ama 16
tambah 100

----------


## suryaman

no;12..........3200

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 3 - 2,3 jt
OC 5 - 3,2 jt

----------


## herrydragon

16, 2900...

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 2,4 juta

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomahawk
 2,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,200


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 suryaman
 3,200


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,900


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 50,700







GC

 2,535


RGC

 1,521


Juara 3

 1,014







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## mitsui_showa

12: 3,5 jt

----------


## lankz

OC 3 @ 2,5 jt
OC 5 @ 3,3 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 lankz
 2,500


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 lankz
 3,300


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 mitsui
 3,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 hd
 2,900


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 51,200







GC

 2,560


RGC

 1,536


Juara 3

 1,024







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## suryaman

n0;12........3700

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 2,6 juta

----------


## mitsui_showa

12: 4 Jt
16: 3 Jt

----------


## goensoe

16....3 jt, siapa tau om hd berbaik hati.....

----------


## Renjiro

OC16 3jt saja

----------


## goensoe

Ow...16..3,1 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> 16....3 jt, siapa tau om hd berbaik hati.....


Haloo om Goen.. Wah vacation di bali ya  :Plane:

----------


## mitsui_showa

16... 3,2  :Eek2:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomohawak
 2,600


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 lankz
 3,300


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 goeson
 3,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 52,000







GC

 2,600


RGC

 1,560


Juara 3

 1,040







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## epoe

*Mudah2an dapet hadiah ini ..............................*

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomohawak
 2,600


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 lankz
 3,300


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,000


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 mitsui
 3,200


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 52,100







GC

 2,605


RGC

 1,563


Juara 3

 1,042







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## herrydragon

Wis ngga jadi beli tangga pinter nih 16, 3500

----------


## hero

> Haloo om Goen.. Wah vacation di bali ya


Enaknya vacation di bali sambil bid ochiba om lj...

----------


## suryaman

no;12.........4100

----------


## Renjiro

OC-16.      3,3jt

----------


## lankz

OC 3 @ 2,7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Enaknya vacation di bali sambil bid ochiba om lj...


Halo koko Rambo.. Ternyata mengintai sambil bawa Bazooka ya  :Spy:

----------


## mitsui_showa

12: 4,5
16: 4

----------


## herrydragon

> 12: 4,5
> 16: 4


Wah mantap om Mitsui  :Hail:

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 2,8 juta

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 lankz
 2,700


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 lankz
 3,300


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 mitsui
 4,000


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 bornkill
 4,000


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 53,500







GC

 2,675


RGC

 1,605


Juara 3

 1,070







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## mitsui_showa

coba2 pak  :Yo:

----------


## tomahawk

No 5: 3,4 juta

----------


## suryaman

Detik2 terakhir, sampai ketemu di tikungan terakhir, heheheh......

----------


## epoe

_urutan Bid terendah sampai Tinggi_

OC-13
elvin
1,600

OC-18
elvin
1,600

OC-17
ep
1,700

OC-8
ep
1,800

OC-9
cipta
1,800

OC-14
ep
1,900

OC-6
sundoro
2,000

OC-11
ep
2,100

OC-4
agusta
2,300

OC-3
tomohawak
2,600

OC-20
hd
2,700

OC-2
hero
2,900

OC-5
lankz
3,300

OC-16
hd
3,500

OC-15
royalmerapi
4,000

OC-19
bornkill
4,000

OC-1
viktor
4,100

OC-12
suryaman
4,100

OC-7
royalmerapi
4,500

----------


## jimmy 007

no.19: 4,1 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomohawk
 2,800


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 toma
 3,400


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 ep
 2,100


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 1,900


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 mitsui
 4,000


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 2,700







Total

 53,800







GC

 2,690


RGC

 1,614


Juara 3

 1,076







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE


Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES


Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 


PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015


Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.


Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*


Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.


Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## lankz

waduuuh..gak dikasih.. :Cry: 
Kalo gitu minta punya om nogo aja dech... :Eyebrows: 
OC 20 @ 2,8 jt

----------


## suryaman

no;16........4100

----------


## epoe

> Detik2 terakhir, sampai ketemu di tikungan terakhir, heheheh......


_Om Suryaman_, liatin bon Bacteria House berapa ya ? thanks .......................... :Spy:

----------


## limjohan

broomm...brommmmmm

----------


## qulistop

No.11 2200
No.14 2000
Tx

----------


## herrydragon

> Detik2 terakhir, sampai ketemu di tikungan terakhir, heheheh......


Wah sudah ada warning dari om Suryaman... Iya kalo sampai tikungan , hahahaha

----------


## Orion

No.11- 2,2

----------


## Orion

No.11 -2,3

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomohawk
 2,800


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 toma
 3,400


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 quilstop
 2,000


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 suryaman
 4,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 lankz
 2,800







Total

 54,300







GC

 2,715


RGC

 1,629


Juara 3

 1,086







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## epoe

_Juara 1, 2 dan 3 dari batch ini !_

----------


## herrydragon

20, 2900...

----------


## limjohan

> _Juara 1, 2 dan 3 dari batch ini !_



hebattttt tebakan om

----------


## lankz

> 20, 2900...


wah...gak bisa damai kaya tadi malam om nogo... :Eyebrows:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomohawk
 2,800


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 toma
 3,400


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 quilstop
 2,000


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 suryaman
 4,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 2,900







Total

 54,400







GC

 2,720


RGC

 1,632


Juara 3

 1,088







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Ikut nebak kaya Indonesian Idol aja nieh um Epoe., the Big 5 nya..... No. berapa aja? ntar yg 3 Besar yg mana um Epoe? xiixixiix...

----------


## hendrawb

No. 5 Rp. 3.500.000

----------


## limjohan

om ep espressso ?

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 5 - 3,5 jt

----------


## limjohan

> Ikut nebak kaya Indonesian Idol aja nieh um Epoe., the Big 5 nya..... No. berapa aja? ntar yg 3 Besar yg mana um Epoe? xiixixiix...




tttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....boz mesinnya bunyi.....hahahahhaa

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 5 - 3,6 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 tomohawk
 2,800


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 quilstop
 2,000


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 suryaman
 4,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 2,900







Total

 54,600







GC

 2,730


RGC

 1,638


Juara 3

 1,092







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## herrydragon

> wah...gak bisa damai kaya tadi malam om nogo...


Haloo om Lankz saya cuma punya ini.. Ikan e biasa aja buat provokator kolam, blm punya ochiba  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: ... Tak rawat ini ya om Lankz  :Hail:  :Hug:

----------


## epoe

_Om Lj,
Saya musti berangkat malam ini, titip bid No.8 ama 14 ...naikin kelipatannya .....sampai maks  .....ada deh. 
_

----------


## limjohan

> _Om Lj,
> Saya musti berangkat malam ini, titip bid No.8 ama 14 ...naikin kelipatannya .....sampai maks  .....ada deh. 
> _



sampai dapat kan om ep ?no limit :Yo:  :Peace:

----------


## lankz

OC 3 @ 2,9 jt

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 3 juta

----------


## herrydragon

> _Om Lj,
> Saya musti berangkat malam ini, titip bid No.8 ama 14 ...naikin kelipatannya .....sampai maks  .....ada deh. 
> _


Huahahahah... Muantappp om Ep  :Hail:

----------


## Gold Eagle

oc 8 : 1.900

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 1,800


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 quilstop
 2,000


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 suryaman
 4,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 2,900







Total

 54,800







GC

 2,740


RGC

 1,644


Juara 3

 1,096







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 goldeag
 1,900


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 quilstop
 2,000


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 suryaman
 4,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 2,900







Total

 54,900







GC

 2,745


RGC

 1,647


Juara 3

 1,098







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

titipan om ep 8 2000, 14 2100

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,000


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 suryaman
 4,100


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 2,900







Total

 55,100







GC

 2,755


RGC

 1,653


Juara 3

 1,102







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## lankz

Belum punya ochiba jugaa.... :Cry:  :Cry: 
OC 3 @ 3,1 jt

----------


## Tiny

oc 20 3 jt

----------


## rtangguh

No 16, 4,5jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 lankz
 3,100


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 tiny
 3,000







Total

 55,700







GC

 2,785


RGC

 1,671


Juara 3

 1,114







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## herrydragon

20 3100... Halo om Tiny

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 3,2 juta

----------


## mitsui_showa

n0. 6: 2,1

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,200


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 sundoro
 2,000


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,100







Total

 55,900







GC

 2,795


RGC

 1,677


Juara 3

 1,118







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## lankz

OC 3 @ 3,3 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,200


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 mitsui
 2,100


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,100







Total

 56,000







GC

 2,800


RGC

 1,680


Juara 3

 1,120







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE


Farm : Seijurou
Size : 30-35cm
Sex : Female
Certificate : YES


Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 


PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015


Hadiah:
GC : -- 5% dari total hasil lelang.
RGC : --3% DARI TOTAL HASIL LELANG
Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.


Lucky Draw : 2 malam Suly resort, Ubud-Bali.*


Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 15.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 1.500.000,


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Kamis, Tgl 29 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Kelipatan per 100.000. Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit, DAN LELANG DITUTUP JAM 22:00. Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak sah.


Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 30 -3 Juni 2014.


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 26 Maret 2015 oleh Ryuki Narita koi farm, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected].
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 27 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
Apabila ikan tersebut nantinya bukan female, uang akan dikembalikan 100%.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa Herona 150.000, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.


Donasi untuk pengembangan koi-s 10%.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 lankz
 3,300


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 mitsui
 2,100


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,100







Total

 56,100







GC

 2,805


RGC

 1,683


Juara 3

 1,122







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 3,4 juta

----------


## suryaman

no;6.....2300 by soendoro

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 mitsui
 2,100


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,100







Total

 56,200







GC

 2,810


RGC

 1,686


Juara 3

 1,124







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,100







Total

 56,400







GC

 2,820


RGC

 1,692


Juara 3

 1,128







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## lankz

Wadech...kog jadi murahan yg OC 20 yach..
Sorry om nogo...OC 20 @ 3,2 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 orion
 2,300


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 ep
 1,700


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 lankz
 3,200







Total

 56,500







GC

 2,825


RGC

 1,695


Juara 3

 1,130







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

dulu duluan siapa yg bid....sebelum jam 10 malam....hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :Peep:  :Smash:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wadech...kog jadi murahan yg OC 20 yach..
> Sorry om nogo...OC 20 @ 3,2 jt


Ngga papa om Lankz  :Hug:

----------


## limjohan



----------


## herrydragon

20, 3300...

----------


## herrydragon

> 


Asik di siapkan video, Kyoto sangat indah dan damai

----------


## limjohan

> 20, 3300...


gw suka yg kayak gini.....

----------


## qulistop

No.11 2400
No.17 1800

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 1,800


OC-11
 quilstop
 2,400


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,300







Total

 56,800







GC

 2,840


RGC

 1,704


Juara 3

 1,136







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Orion

No.11 -2,5

----------


## qulistop

No.9 1900
Tx

----------


## herrydragon

Wah liat video hampir lupa refresh  :Doh:

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 quilstop
 1,900


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,300







Total

 57,000







GC

 2,850


RGC

 1,710


Juara 3

 1,140







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## hero

> Wah liat video hampir lupa refresh


Masih aman om nogo...

----------


## herrydragon

> Masih aman om nogo...


Yesss om Rambo  :Hug:

----------


## lankz

OC 20 @ 3,4 jt

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,400


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 quilstop
 1,900


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 lankz
 3,400







Total

 57,100







GC

 2,855


RGC

 1,713


Juara 3

 1,142







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## herrydragon

20 3500... Sorry om Lankz

----------


## lankz

OC 3 @ 3,5 jt

----------


## andrywid

Oc9 2.000.000

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 lankz
 3,500


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 cipta
 3,600


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 andrywid
 2,000


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,500







Total

 57,400







GC

 2,870


RGC

 1,722


Juara 3

 1,148







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## tomahawk

No 3: 3,6 juta

----------


## hendrawb

No. 5 3.700.000

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,600


OC-4
 agusta
 2,300


OC-5
 hendrawb
 3,700


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 andrywid
 2,000


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,500







Total

 57,600







GC

 2,880


RGC

 1,728


Juara 3

 1,152







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

:Peep:  klhtan sepi... tp menghanyutkan....para bidder nunggu 10 o"clock titet sajaknya..... hmm....... :Painkiller:  musti waspada

----------


## dedigouw

No.4.  2,4jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tesss jammm

----------


## limjohan

test..test

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,600


OC-4
 dedig
 2,400


OC-5
 hendrawb
 3,700


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 andrywid
 2,000


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,500







Total

 57,700







GC

 2,885


RGC

 1,731


Juara 3

 1,154







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Elecson

Ikutan test. Hehehe

----------


## limjohan

test jammmmmm

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 5 - 3,8 jt
OC 9 - 2,1 jt
 :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> 


Liat video dulu

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,600


OC-4
 dedig
 2,400


OC-5
 cipta
 3,800


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 cipta
 2,100


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,500







Total

 57,900







GC

 2,895


RGC

 1,737


Juara 3

 1,158







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.


Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

> Liat video dulu



bagus ya.....



yuuukkk ke japan.... :Popcorn:

----------


## herrydragon

> bagus ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> yuuukkk ke japan....


Siap komandan bos bro... Nunggu luckydraw  :Yo:

----------


## andrywid

Oc9 2.200.000

----------


## limjohan

Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menitt.


Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tessss jammmm

----------


## limjohan

ini pada tungguin jam 22:00....tiba tiba ketimpa semua....hahahahaa saling balap balapan...., bid nya jangan 100rb, 100rb om..
langsung 500 rb



hahahahaaaaaa

----------


## limjohan

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,600


OC-4
 dedig
 2,400


OC-5
 cipta
 3,800


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 andrywid
 2,200


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,100


OC-20
 hd
 3,500







Total

 58,000







GC

 2,900


RGC

 1,740


Juara 3

 1,160







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> bagus ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> yuuukkk ke japan....



mantaps um LJ skilian nonton pameran Japan Exhibition printting next September.. xixixixiix

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

OC 9 - 2,3 jt

----------


## limjohan

> mantaps um LJ skilian nonton pameran Japan Exhibition printting next September.. xixixixiix


yukkk...brangkat lah....sekalian aja extend sampai oct om, panen raya ikan nisai

----------


## herrydragon

> mantaps um LJ skilian nonton pameran Japan Exhibition printting next September.. xixixixiix


Visa masih berlaku kan om Royalflush?

----------


## limjohan

test jammmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Visa masih berlaku kan om Royalflush?


Japan udah ngga pake VISA skrng, moga2 bener adanya bisa extend lamaan. btw um LJ lebih tau kayanya. hehehhe

----------


## limjohan

tak tinggal kebelakang sebentar ya......silakan......jam 22:00...... :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:

----------


## andrywid

Oc9 2.400.000

----------


## limjohan

bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak berlaku ya. awas ketimpaaaaaaaaaa..........

----------


## limjohan

siap siap serangannnnnnnnnnn

----------


## hero

No.19:4,2 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

no.19: 4,3 jt

----------


## hero

No.19:4,5 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Oh Finish juga akhirnya  :Hail:

----------


## utzuri77

No 14. 2,2

----------


## limjohan

selesaiiiiiiiiiii.....

----------


## Sam KOI

9 sam 2,3jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

horeeeyyyy........... sippp....nah getu om LJ. strict and sesuai jam.... mantapssss......

----------


## limjohan

Terima kasih ya om om semua atas partisipasinya. Berikut ini hasil final lelangnya :

OC-1
 viktor
 4,100


OC-2
 hero
 2,900


OC-3
 toma
 3,600


OC-4
 dedig
 2,400


OC-5
 cipta
 3,800


OC-6
 soendoro
 2,300


OC-7
 royalmerapi
 4,500


OC-8
 ep
 2,000


OC-9
 andrywid
 2,400


OC-11
 orion
 2,500


OC-12
 mitsui
 4,500


OC-13
 elvin
 1,600


OC-14
 ep
 2,100


OC-15
 royalmerapi
 4,000


OC-16
 rtangguh
 4,500


OC-17
 quilstop
 1,800


OC-18
 elvin
 1,600


OC-19
 jimmy
 4,300


OC-20
 hd
 3,500







Total

 58,400







GC

 2,920


RGC

 1,752


Juara 3

 1,168







Hadiah semua peserta

 1kg Silkworm Pupae







Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Suly Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com 


Lelang perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.



Lelang ditutup pukul 22:00 waktu koi-s.

----------


## limjohan

> horeeeyyyy........... sippp....nah getu om LJ. strict and sesuai jam.... mantapssss......



yuk japan......alan jalan....om..., kayaknya masih pakai visa deh om.

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> yuk japan......alan jalan....om..., kayaknya masih pakai visa deh om.


Cucok om LJ, ntar aku coba make schedul, soallnya ada rencana ke book fair and foto kina on oct. klu ngga jadi brngkat ke frankfurt baru mikir ke japan ma um LJ. hehehehehe.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Oc 2     3jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> No.19:4,5 jt


ini antara om Jimmy n om Hero kok serangan serangan ya...  :Rofl:

----------


## lankz

> Oc 2     3jt


Opo maneh iki om Don...

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Oc 2     3jt


telat om DL...

----------


## hero

> Oc 2     3jt


Aahhh....om DL, kok gak ikut bid?

----------


## suryaman

om donny bar gong pacak golu jarene wong suroboyo............. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## hero

> om donny bar gong pacak golu jarene wong suroboyo.............


Om suryaman kok malem ini jd jinak...?

----------


## suryaman

ngantuk om hero,gara'' semalem gk bisa tidur mikirin shiro omosako gk dapet

----------


## herrydragon

> Oc 2     3jt


Mabokkkkkkk

----------


## herrydragon

> ngantuk om hero,gara'' semalem gk bisa tidur mikirin shiro omosako gk dapet


Wah jangan sedih om Suryaman, ada part 2

----------


## viktor

dpt satu lg mayan  :Clap2:  moga-moga dpt lucky draw  :Pray2:

----------


## suryaman

ok om herry     :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## agusta_17

aaakkk...nomer 4 g dapet

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lg nyetir om... pake bb.. jd kelewatan jamnya.... ilang dah no 2...

----------


## utzuri77

Om ep yang baik...boleh ga bagi"yg no 14 nya ke nubie nih..tadi saya telat om.
Thx ya om

----------


## rvidella

selamat kepada pemenang :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> selamat kepada pemenang


Thanks bos bro..  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

> ngantuk om hero,gara'' semalem gk bisa tidur mikirin shiro omosako gk dapet


saya bersedia share Shiro-nya !  ...................... tapi dek-dek an  :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

> Terima kasih ya om om semua atas partisipasinya. Berikut ini hasil final lelangnya :
> 
> OC-1
>  viktor
>  4,100
> 
> 
> OC-2
>  hero
> ...


*Thanks Om LJ, dapet dua*  :Target: ............................soalnya titip bid.  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## epoe

> Cucok om LJ, ntar aku coba make schedul, soallnya ada rencana ke book fair and foto kina on oct. klu ngga jadi brngkat ke frankfurt baru mikir ke japan ma um LJ. hehehehehe.....


*Lho Om RM ikut Frankfurt Book Fair tho* ................. :Faint2:

----------


## epoe

*Yang ini Om Royal Flush, ..................................................  ................  piara dan hidup ! ......................................
*

----------


## epoe

*Ini ngga kalah, ..........pokoknya besar / jumbo. Tapi patternnya masih kalah jauh .................*!

----------


## owi

> Terima kasih ya om om semua atas partisipasinya. Berikut ini hasil final lelangnya :
> 
> OC-1
>  viktor
>  4,100
> 
> 
> OC-2
>  hero
> ...


selamat ya buat para pemenang

----------


## limjohan

Pengiriman/Pengambilan/Pembayaran ikan ke:
Koipalace indonesia
Jl. Makaliwe Raya no. 40B, Grogol latumeten
Jakarta Barat
A/c. 268 401 9090 limjohan

Terima kasih.

Konfirmasi : 0818 91 4858, 2AFA3145

Happy weekend and happy nice keeping.

----------


## dedigouw

*update om...OC 4 fr. 24cm ----> now 62cm*

----------


## dedigouw

https://youtu.be/jbTa2qmdWso

----------


## dedigouw

https://youtu.be/jbTa2qmdWso

----------


## epoe

_Om Dedigouw bakal jadi GC ..................................._

----------


## david_pupu

om dedigouw mantappp.  Jadi tambah pengen main kesana nihhhh wkwkwkwk

----------


## dedigouw

> _Om Dedigouw bakal jadi GC ..................................._


Aminnn...tq Om Epoe  :: 




> om dedigouw mantappp.  Jadi tambah pengen main kesana nihhhh wkwkwkwk


Tq Om David...mau main silakan saja Om David... ::

----------


## tomahawk

Update 

No 3: now 57cm



Video:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RwpKKScH08c

----------


## mitsui_showa

Keren amat photonya om tomahawk .. pake kamera apa?
thanks

----------


## mitsui_showa

Ochiba 12 ... Ukurang sekarang 62 cm

----------


## tomahawk

> Keren amat photonya om tomahawk .. pake kamera apa?
> thanks


iPhone saja Om mitsui

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wuih...ngeri2 musuhnya...buat minder.... um Dedi , um Tomahawk dan um Mitsui keepingan Master...... ampunnn....ampun.... keder nieh mau up load. :Help:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wadooow.....maaf...lupa nieh foto n video.....bisa ngga nyusul besok um LJ? klu ngga bisa ya gpp.... hiks...hiks....lupa...bener2 lupa.....

----------


## mitsui_showa

iphone emang hebat ... yg photoin lebih hebat lagi, ikannya kayak diam sejenak  :Becky:  :Thumb:

----------


## hero

Waahh iya lupa jg nih foto dan video....besok msh boleh gak ya om LJ ?

----------


## herrydragon

Besok ya bos bro LJ ... Lagi diingatkan om Royalflush malahan  :Doh:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Update 
> 
> No 3: now 57cm
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RwpKKScH08c


saya tebak ini GC...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Up Date KC Ochiba no.7 
[IMG][/IMG]


Videonya

https://youtu.be/0kboPnKJzxY

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Up Date KC Ochiba SEIJUROU 15

[IMG][/IMG]

Videonya

https://youtu.be/V6XMT12RcGg

----------


## herrydragon

No 20 size 59cm

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon

https://youtu.be/V6XMT12RcGg, kok ngga isa ya ini

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> https://youtu.be/V6XMT12RcGg, kok ngga isa ya ini


Bisa kok um boss broo HD

----------


## tomahawk

> iphone emang hebat ... yg photoin lebih hebat lagi, ikannya kayak diam sejenak


Pake slr lebih bagus lagi Om, shuter speed nya lebih per sekian detik, mau renang kenceng juga ga blur



> saya tebak ini GC...


Thank you Suhu, belum pada update tapinya



> Up Date KC Ochiba SEIJUROU 15
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Videonya
> 
> https://youtu.be/V6XMT12RcGg


Bagus ini Om

----------


## elvin

oc-18 elvin ukuran 57cm

----------


## elvin

oc-18 elvin ukuran 57cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Ochiba Seijurou, FEMALE GUARANTEE
> 
> Farm : Seijurou (19 pcs)
> Size : +- 30cm
> Sex : Female
> Certificate : YES
> 
> Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
> 1 kg ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM). Pakan tiba bulan depan, akan dikirimkan dengan bebas ongkos kirim. 
> ...



Duduk manis nunggu hasil penjurian .. semoga semua aturan main dijalankan...  ::

----------


## limjohan

selamat pagi....menunggu rekap.

----------


## dedigouw

> selamat pagi....menunggu rekap.


Selamat malam om... ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat malam om...


sudah malam om...

----------


## dedigouw

> sudah malam om...


Sudah pagi lagi om... ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sudah pagi lagi om...


Uda siang lg om

----------


## Gunche

> Uda siang lg om


Sudah sore lagi Om

----------


## tomahawk

Lo belum yah...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Dedygouw Dan Om Dedyhalim sama engga Ya ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat malam

----------


## frostbitez

malam om selamat

----------


## Mossad

pemenangnya adalah om selamat. 

selamat subuh, selamat pagi, selamat siang, selamat sore, selamat malam, 

dan paling akhir: selamat menunggu hasilnya om om semua

----------


## dedigouw

> Om Dedygouw Dan Om Dedyhalim sama engga Ya ?


Beda atuh Om...
Saya di Gading Serpong
Kalau ga salah Om Dedyhalim di Bandung  :: 

Selamat pagi Om Slamet...

----------


## dedigouw

Om...om...Selamat malam...
Senin, 13 April 2015  ::

----------


## epoe

> Update 
> 
> No 3: now 57cm
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RwpKKScH08c


*Om Tomahawk, kalau piara ikan .....jadi bulky saya ya .............................................. ini sekarang sdh 57cm
= yang Kuyjaku bisa diatas 43cm, yang lain rata2 35cm up.*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om...om...Selamat malam...
> Senin, 13 April 2015


selamat malam juga om...

----------


## dedigouw

> selamat malam juga om...


Sudah pagi lagi om... ::

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Sekedar melengkapi data. Ochiba no 7 size saat di photo and posting 59cm dan Ochiba no.15 size 55cm. makasih maaf lupa kasih keterangan. makasih.

----------


## limjohan

selamat malam om semua. mohon bersabar sebentar ya...

----------


## dedigouw

> selamat malam om semua. mohon bersabar sebentar ya...


Siapp Om LJ...
Selamat Pagi... ::

----------


## limjohan

Selamat siang om,,,....
Berikut ini update KC Ochiba female yang saya terima :

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## dedigouw

Asyikkk...
Sebentar lagi nih... :: 
Tq om LJ..

----------


## limjohan

satu lagi ketinggalan....

62cm

----------


## limjohan

Hi, here it is the winner :, nice keeping

1st Prize_tomahawk oc3-57cm.jpg
2nd Prize_rmkoi oc15-55cm.jpg
3rd Prize_mitsui oc12-62cm.jpg

doorprize villa sully oc17

Thank you for your support.

Please bbm me.

----------


## tomahawk

Waa thank you Om LJ
Congrats to other winners..

----------


## david_pupu

Slamat om tomahawk.  Keppingannya mantap juara kc terus hehehe

----------


## dedigouw

Congratz to all winner... :Clap2:   :Clap2: 
To Om LJ di tunggu next KC  ::

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Wah...ternyata oc15 masuk. Mksh um LJ. Conggrats to all winner.once more verymuch thank u

----------


## herrydragon

Congrats all winner, special congrats Mr. Royalflush  :First:

----------


## tomahawk

> Slamat om tomahawk.  Keppingannya mantap juara kc terus hehehe



Thanks Om David, pas kebetulan aja dapet ikan bagus

----------


## ipaul888

selamat buat para pemenang

----------

